# The best place near the sea to live



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I am interesting in opinions. Where would you say is the dream place to live near the sea in Spain?

Thanks,

Seb


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sebmarion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interesting in opinions. Where would you say is the dream place to live near the sea in Spain?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

You're likely to get as many different views as there are coast dwelling members of the forum! 

This is my dream place to live near the sea - & I'm very fortunate to actually live here Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

El Campello. Small Spanish town, with a number of expats. So laid back it's nearly horizontal. No traffic wardens, no parking meters and no cars on the sea front. No drunks,no discos and no Kara oke.Just plenty of restaurants, back street bars and a great beach where dogs are not allowed. Also a superb tram system.


----------



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> You're likely to get as many different views as there are coast dwelling members of the forum!
> 
> This is my dream place to live near the sea - & I'm very fortunate to actually live here Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


Wow, this is stunning!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sebmarion said:


> Wow, this is stunning!


shhh, don't tell everyone....... they'll all want to move here


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Money no object? Barcelona.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sebmarion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interesting in opinions. Where would you say is the dream place to live near the sea in Spain?
> 
> ...


I'm interested in your opinion Seb on what you expect of a "Dream Place" 

Everyone on this forum thinks they live in the best places from costal cities, small inland towns, in the Sticks and remote mountain villages, So in the end it will be your own preferences that will prevail. 

Are you actually looking for somewhere to live? 

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

One person's dream is another person's nightmare. I love the sea but I hate crowded beaches. So my favourite coast is the Costa de la Luz, on the Atlantic ocean between Tarifa and Cadiz, most of which is empty most of the time.


----------



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

Roland_O said:


> Money no object? Barcelona.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah yes that's where I live, I really like Barcelona


----------



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> I'm interested in your opinion Seb on what you expect of a "Dream Place"
> 
> Everyone on this forum thinks they live in the best places from costal cities, small inland towns, in the Sticks and remote mountain villages, So in the end it will be your own preferences that will prevail.
> 
> ...


Well I currently live in Barcelona and love it, but I like moving, even if only for a couple weeks, so it's good to hear other people thoughts.


----------



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> One person's dream is another person's nightmare. I love the sea but I hate crowded beaches. So my favourite coast is the Costa de la Luz, on the Atlantic ocean between Tarifa and Cadiz, most of which is empty most of the time.


That looks nice indeed!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Everyone on this forum thinks they live in the best places from costal cities, small inland towns, in the Sticks and remote mountain villages, So in the end it will be your own preferences that will prevail.
> Steve


Not true!
I don't think I live in the best place at all. It has its advantages, but there are far nicer, more beautiful places to live with better facilities etc etc. It's not ideal, but it's not a bad place and we won't be moving until we retire which is not a near future scenario.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sebmarion said:


> Well I currently live in Barcelona and love it, but I like moving, even if only for a couple weeks, so it's good to hear other people thoughts.


So I'm confused. The title of the thread mentions a place to live and now you're talking about a couple of weeks...
I don't know what it's like to live there, but the north coast has some stunning beaches and like Alcalaina I prefer sandy beaches with few people even if that means no toilets/ showers/ bars.

Here is a post from an old thread


> Two of the places where I was earlier on in the week. I wanted people on the forum to see how different things in Spain can be. The beaches here are beautiful; white sand and transparent water, few people. I didn't get a tan, but I saw some beautiful places!!
> 
> Playa de Langre (see photo at end of this post)
> 
> Panoramio - Photo of RÍA DE AJO DESDE EL SUR


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html

And this thread also has a lot of ideas 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...what-your-favorite-sea-side-spanish-town.html

Playa de Langre Cantabria


----------



## Sebmarion (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh, sorry if I'm not clear 
I currently live in Barcelona but I like to travel a lot so it's nice to visit areas where to potentially settle if I decide to move. Not sure if that makes more sense?
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sebmarion said:


> Oh, sorry if I'm not clear
> I currently live in Barcelona but I like to travel a lot so it's nice to visit areas where to potentially settle if I decide to move. Not sure if that makes more sense?
> Thanks for the tips!


Yes, at least it does to me!


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Well we have just bought in Javea and spent our first few weeks there. It was no mistake, lovely weather, good level of activity although late February early March. It feels like living in a bubble as everyone there is always in good humour. Beautiful beaches, lovely walks in the mountains and many villages to explore


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

is beautiful


----------



## ScotIberia (Aug 16, 2014)

The person who spoke about Campello, which is near Benidorm and has a superb climate but is much quieter, is right on the money. Murcia could also be a good location, as well as Almería. And ¡f you have a bit more money, around Málaga (which has the perfect climate from what I've heard).

If you are not looking for the perfect Spanish climate, but don't mind rain, cloudy weather, then I would recommend Asturias or Galicia, where you will also find lower prices.

Good luck. I used to live in Galicia. Now based near Madrid.


----------

